# Does any one know where I can find a 500TB hard drive?



## NuttyBar (Jun 29, 2012)

That's a "TB" not "GB" or anything else it may be mistaken for as a "misprint."

I am looking for either a computer system with one, or just the hard drive itself.

Also, it would be nice if it's less than $22,000.00. Thank you.

PS: That should be around 500,000GB.

It also should have a a decent transfer rate, and a BIG warranty. 

Let me know where I can find one. It is a dream to have one some day, but not even a year's salary can afford it.


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

There's no such thing.

Assuming this is spam, I've asked that this thread be closed.


----------



## NuttyBar (Jun 29, 2012)

I've gone too far with imagination. 

Sorry, I didn't mean for this to come off as spam.

Let me rephrase this ... anywhere I can get a _50_ TB hard drive for, say, under $5,000.00?


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

currently 4TB is he largest available 
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/09/07/seagate_4tb_goflex/


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

TheShooter93 said:


> There's no such thing.
> 
> Assuming this is spam, I've asked that this thread be closed.


learn what spam is before reporting posts


----------



## NuttyBar (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm deluded. 

But that's amazing for 4TB and not much more than $200.00.

Anyways, this whole thread is kind of dumb, so I'd say delete it anyways. Sorry.


----------

